# 3Sixty.3 schematic help



## Accorigang (10 mo ago)

So I still have a busted 3sixty.3 with what is hopefully just a single bad resistor

I finally got RF to send me the schematic for it however I'm not sure what I'm looking at here









Unless I'm mistaken, this says R95 is not used, no resistor value is anywhere near










The busted resistor for reference

Is there some standard resistor value for this type of thing? Or did I just hit another wall?


----------



## LinkyPwns (Nov 5, 2019)

Something isn’t lining up in my opinion. Can you follow the traces on the circuit board from R95 and correlate them to the schematic? If not then maybe there is a duplicated resistor R95? Or is that resistor R95(x) where a number is burnt off?

Did they send you schematics for the whole thing?


----------



## Accorigang (10 mo ago)

LinkyPwns said:


> Something isn’t lining up in my opinion. Can you follow the traces on the circuit board from R95 and correlate them to the schematic? If not then maybe there is a duplicated resistor R95? Or is that resistor R95(x) where a number is burnt off?
> 
> Did they send you schematics for the whole thing?


Man Im stupid, they sent me the full schematic in a zip folder, with 4 folders inside
Remote, Main, Digital, Bluetooth
I looked in the main folder and thats where I found the original, however the schematic obviously doesnt look anything like the picture

I figured out that I was looking in the wrong place, it was in the Digital folder









In this folder I found this little bit which looks exactly like the board
So looks like it should be a 100ohm @ 100Mhz inductor? 

Im not an EE so Im not sure what Im looking at
AGND and DGND Im assuming are Analog Ground and Digital Ground but whats the purpose of the resistor in between
Further, if this blew Im assuming it was due to a grounding issue, if there was a short circuit somewhere this would be affected right? The short would look for the next closest ground which this kinda looks like is important so I could see it chasing ground to here


----------



## Speedhunter (Feb 21, 2020)

So ground is always ground(same) either digital or analog, but in reality its sectioned and connected via bridge(star bridge) for purpose of preventing the loops between those signals. Also it can be used for separation of multiple signals for more purposes than just loops.


----------



## LinkyPwns (Nov 5, 2019)

That looks like an inductor and not a resistor to me. The value would be in Henries probably mH (milli Henry) or uH (micro Henry). Not sure what the frequency means - test frequency maybe?


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

It's a ferrite bead. Good chance that's not the only thing wrong with it. Looks like a 0402 100ohms @ 100mhz ferrite bead, could be 0603 package.

If it was powered up and the main ground came loose on the harness, the unit would try to find ground through the rcas and possibly blow that bead. Possible that's all that's wrong, but I'm usually pessimistic in that kind of situation lol.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Ferrite Beads and Chips | Electronic Components Distributor DigiKey


Ferrite Beads and Chips are in stock at DigiKey. Order Now! Filters ship same day




www.digikey.com


----------



## LinkyPwns (Nov 5, 2019)

I have a broken 360.3 (solid red led on RF logo). Interested in it for parts only?


----------

